# OBS NVENC (Turing) vs X264 Medium Side by Side Comparison Using the FF XIV Benchmark



## Carto (Apr 29, 2019)

I know there are quite a few of these out there, but the more info the merrier. I'll be doing more with additional benchmarks as well as various bitrates spanning from 3500 to 8000 for reference.

Let me know if there's anything you guys would like to see, I've got the hardware and I'm always happy to help provide people insight :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai7WKuU34PM


----------



## Deleted member 192032 (May 13, 2019)

Hey there! Thanks for posting your test results (the more the merrier indeed!).

If you ever find time for it, i'm VERY curious as to how rtx cards with the new nvenc perform in demanding games at low bitrates, for those of us with sub 5 mbps upload connections and single pc streaming setup. 

As an example, something like a far cry game during a scene with fast movement and grass at 1080p 30fps 3500kbps comparison between rtx/nvenc and x264 faster / fast.


----------



## Carto (May 21, 2019)

I got you :) 

https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...500-6000-8000-bitrates-tested-1080p60.106780/


----------

